# Lots of Prayers please



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

My mom was admitted to the hospital yesterday. She has been fighting pneumonia and the antibiotics are not getting it. She has COPD and fights for breath when she is not sick. This woman is on the go all the time at 75 she amazes me. I truly hope this is not the battle she loses. 

I have a ton of things to do today so I might not get back on till later this evening but please I know how the power of prayer heals. 

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

The power of prayer DOES HEAL...and I am praying with you. Big hugs!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I 'll be praying for your mom. Prayer does work!! Hopefully she'll be on the GO in no time!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I will be praying for your mom.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Will keep your mom in my prayers, Cindy.

Lots of love,


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So sorry to hear this. Will keep both of you in prayers.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Sending huge huge prayers.

Hugs and love,
Christine


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sorry your mom is going through this. Prayers for you and your mom.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cindy - I'm so sorry. I'm praying for your mom. Hoping they can put her on something else that will kick pneumonia's butt so that she can keep on the go at 75!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Saying more prayers for your Mom.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Prayers for your Mom and your family xoxo


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Sending lots of prayers to you mom's way , dear Cindy :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Cindy -- sending lots of prayers and positive energy for your Mom.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hope your mom is doing better. Sending lots of positive thoughts and prayers.rayer:rayer:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Keeping your mom in my prayers.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Cindy, my prayers are with your mother and you. Hopefully, they will find the right antibiotics to help turn her bout with pneumonia around.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I hope the right treatment can be found soon to help her. She sounds like a fighter though and am sure she wont give up. Prayers on the way. Edie


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Prayers are on the way Cindy bless you and your mom during this time.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Praying now as I read this. Like someone else posted she sounds like a fighter and hopefully with the right meds she will be feeling better.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Prayers for healing!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh thanks everyone :wub:
She is much better today I was so afraid yesterday. They had put her on cypro and it made her so sick but they have been pumping her with antibiotics. They did a CT of her lungs and I hope they find good stuff instead of bad. 

I will spend the day tomorrow with her and hopefully she will continue to improve. If I thought I could get away with it I would bring my babies to see her I know doggy kisses are the best healer. 

Thanks for the continued prayers.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

So glad to hear she is doing better. My prayers are with you-- I know how hard it is having a sick parent. Thank goodness for modern healthcare!


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

I will be praying for your Mom. Will watch for your update on her health--keep us posted.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cindy - glad to hear that things are going in the right direction. Hoping for more good news each day. :grouphug:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Keeping you and your mom in my prayers and sending warmest thoughts the way to you! 

Hugs,
Alexandra :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Cindy, I'm sorry your Mom has been so ill. I am glad to hear she is better. Praise the Lord!! :wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

That's good news Cindy. She will remain in my prayers. I too wish you could bring the fluffs to see her! That would definately make her feel better! Remember to take care of yourself while you're tending to your Mom. Hugs to you.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Cindy -- so glad that your Mom is doing better. Sending lots of prayers that she has a complete recovery and is soon out of the hospital.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Cindy, 

Good news! :aktion033: I hope your mom continues to improve and feel better.

Hugs,


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

*Update*

The doctor came by with the CT scan results and there were no surprises:

On her upper right hand lung and lower left lung there is a significant amount of pneumonia and she has Emphysema which is a type of COPD (Chronic Obstructive pulmonary disease). We asked about cancer and he said they did not find anything pointing in that direction at this time.

They are planning on keeping her for a couple more days and they are still giving her antibiotics intravenously but today they have unhooked the IV when they are not putting any in. Her spirits are high and she has been sitting up most of today and has been on the phone.

My mom is a social butterfly and is back on the phone or computer when she does not have visitors. I know there will be a day when she will lose the battle but for now she is winning and I am happy.

The power of prayer!! Thanks everyone! :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So glad that your mom is feeling better! Continuing prayers for her!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

cyndrae said:


> Oh thanks everyone :wub:
> She is much better today I was so afraid yesterday. They had put her on cypro and it made her so sick but they have been pumping her with antibiotics. They did a CT of her lungs and I hope they find good stuff instead of bad.
> 
> I will spend the day tomorrow with her and hopefully she will continue to improve. If I thought I could get away with it I would bring my babies to see her I know doggy kisses are the best healer.
> ...


Oh so glad Mom is feeling better, prayers are still going up.

Many hugs,
Christine


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cindy - Phew. :smheat: I'm so glad that there weren't any signs of cancer and that you mom should make a recovery. You must be so relieved. She sounds like quite a character!! Glad she's such a social butterfly - it gives her reason to fight whatever is happening and go on and live life. My mom had the most undefeatest attitude in the world. When she went into bypass surgery at age 83 she had such a positive attitude (despite all our fears) and she kept saying, "I'll be just fine" and she was. Mind over matter.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Cindy- I'm just reading this now, I must have missed this thread. I hope your mother continues to improve! I will be praying for her!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks I guess I should do an update but I have been so busy. They were planning on sending her home today but after a coughing fit she passed out so thank goodness they are keeping her. Yesterday (Easter) was a good day and we had a picnic in the hospital with my DH and two of my daughters. Today was not so good and I am afraid that she will not make a full recovery. She was already having problems breathing with the COPD I think the pneumonia will cause more damage.

Thanks everyone!!

I wanted to share that I had a stowaway on a couple of days.

Nurse Daisy:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Wishing all the best for you and your mommy.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cutest little stowaway I've ever seen. Glad your mom had a good Easter but sorry that she's still having trouble breathing well. Sending prayers still and keep us posted. Hope she'll get to go home. That will make her feel better being in her own home.:wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Cindy I'm so sorry to hear your Mom isn't doing well. I'm glad you could all enjoy an Easter picnic with her. I certainly will keep her in my prayers. Saying one for you too. :wub:

I'll bet she loved seeing your stowaway. Who wouldn't?


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Cindy, I'm just catching up and wanted to let you know that I'm thinking of your mom and hope that her body continues to heal. She sounds like a strong woman and I'm glad Daisy could be an undercover nurse :-D


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Cindy -- so glad to hear that you Mom is doing better. Sending prayers for a full recovery. I know that you must be exhausted (I know that I am). Hospitals aren't any fun at all, but Nurse Daisy looks like the best medicine your Mom could have. 

Hopefully she will continue to improve and be able to come home soon. Continuing prayers for your and your family.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Cindy, thinking/praying about your mom today! 
Hope you have beautiful hours/days/weeks/months/years left to love on her.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Great to hear that she's doing better and great pics of your little nurse who I'm sure made all the difference.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cindy - thinking of you and your mom today. :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Just wanted to let you know that i have been keeping your mom in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

*Thanks everyone*

Yesterday we brought mom home from the hospital. She has to use oxygen and that is a whole new thing to get use to. As she heals she might be able to stop using the oxygen all the time. She was in the hospital for 8 days and by the end I was bringing Daisy all the time, hiding her on the way in and out but while I was hanging out with Mom everyone stopped by to say hi. I would have brought Lilly but she just was in a panic when I tried to zip her into the bag.

Thanks for the prayers everyone. I think we will be ok for now.
Now sending Lynn and her family all the prays and positive thoughts.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Cindy, praise the Lord for such good news about your Mom. :chili: I know she must have loved seeing Daisy when you brought her by ..I am praying for her continued recovery.. I'm glad to hear that she is home.:wub:


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Prayers for your mom oxoxooox


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cindy - so glad that your mom got to come home. Given that there are a lot of older people in my building and the next block has a Senior facility I see many people with oxygen. They seem to have come up with some very portable ways to carry it (probably smaller tanks) and I see many people out and about with it. Hope that your mom will feel better. :wub:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

*Back in the hospital*

I took mom back to the hospital yesterday. Last week or maybe it was the week before. She was not feeling better, went back for an x-ray, x-ray shows she is worse than when she left the hospital. We were suppose to get a call for an appointment with a "lung" specialist (forgot the official name). The call did not come and when I went by to check on her yesterday she was depressed and not breathing well. Called her regular doctor and back to the hospital we went. 

Here is the thing.....they do not know what is going on. She had pneumonia but now the antibiotics are not making it go away. They don't know if it is some type of fungus or maybe TB. But all the TB tests are showing negative (they say it will take 6 weeks to know for sure). The "lung" specialist is suppose to come by to see her today and look at everything. Hopefully he/she will know what is going on.

I can't believe how hard this is. I know this is going to be my true test in life. My mom has always taken care everyone she knows. She was there for me when I was growing up and then when I had my girls she was there every step of the way helping me raise them to be the beautiful girls that they are. It is my turn to take care of her and I hope I can stand up to the task.

I really don't think I will make it to San Diego this year. 

Oh and on a lighter note (have to keep the humor) Has anyone noticed how young the doctors are these days. We saw several young ladies and I swear they could not have been old enough to be doctors. This must be the sign of old age. :blink:

Thanks for the continued prayers.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Cindy, I am sad to hear about your mom & pray for wisdom to diagnose her exact needs. My friend had a lung fungus & it takes forever to grow the cultures----so hang in there. Life has a way of coming at us left-handed (in ways for which we are unprepared), and having a parent who is ill is one of the hardest. Sending you all the best wishes & prayers up for your dear mom. Blessings.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Cindy, just now seeing this......I am so sorry about your Mom. Did they ever call in a lung specialist? I will say prayers for her and please keep us updated. I know you are worried about her.........:wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

cyndrae said:


> I took mom back to the hospital yesterday. Last week or maybe it was the week before. She was not feeling better, went back for an x-ray, x-ray shows she is worse than when she left the hospital. We were suppose to get a call for an appointment with a "lung" specialist (forgot the official name). The call did not come and when I went by to check on her yesterday she was depressed and not breathing well. Called her regular doctor and back to the hospital we went.
> 
> Here is the thing.....they do not know what is going on. She had pneumonia but now the antibiotics are not making it go away. They don't know if it is some type of fungus or maybe TB. But all the TB tests are showing negative (they say it will take 6 weeks to know for sure). The "lung" specialist is suppose to come by to see her today and look at everything. Hopefully he/she will know what is going on.
> 
> ...


Huge continued prayers for Mom and you. Bless your Mom.

Yes, on a lighter note, we had one doc the other day, oh Lord, it had to be past her bedtime, I wanted to rock her to sleep she looked sooooooooooooo young. I don't think it's us againg, I think the scrubs make them look alot younger :HistericalSmiley:

Huge huge prayers.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry, Cindy  Maybe she is resistant to that antibiotic? I hope she is properly diagnosed and treated for whatever it is. Will keep your family in my prayers.

Love,


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sending more prayers and good thoughts for you and your mom. I hope she's doing better soon.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Cindy -- I'm so sad that you Mom isn't doing better. This is definitely hard but you're strong and can do it. None of us think we're up to the task, but we always find the strength to do what has to be done.

Sending prayers for you and your Mother.

(And don't cancel SD yet -- you never know -- miracles do happen.)


----------



## Mia'sMom (Mar 23, 2012)

Prayers going up!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Cindy -- just thinking about you and your Mom tonight and praying that she's doing better. I know how difficult this is. Hugs for you and prayers for your Mom.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I just saw this,I hope your mom is doing better. Thinking of you and your family at this difficult time.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Cindy, just saw this hope your mom is doing much better. Prayers are on the way....


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Cindy, my mom had something like that several years ago. It was a fungus. They did surgery to remove a tip of her lung and she recovered nicely. The fungus she had(don't remember the name), but it is prevalent in the area where we are from. (The Ohio Valley). The pics on her x-rays showed up as a spot on her lung. She never smoked a day in her life, but were thinking lung cancer. As it turned out it was a fungus. My neighbor , back home same town, had the same thing.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Thinking of you and your mom this morning.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers on the way! My hubby has COPD and even a 'simple-cold' can be scarey so know a complication of pneumonia is even more challenging and scarey. 
The bacterias out there today are getting so resistant and finding the correct antibiotic that 'fits' the particular bacteria is so important. Have they 'cultured'?


----------



## Stewart83 (May 10, 2012)

Pneumonia...I know very well out of my own experience what is is and how hard it is to recover. I will pray for your mother and wait for any (hopefully good) news from you... hope she gets better soon.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

Prayers coming your way, I know the power of prayer works...take care


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks for the prayers.
Mom ended back in the hospital last weekend and they did a bronchoscopy on Sunday. We find out tomorrow afternoon what the results are. In the meantime she came home on Monday and felt good until today. She is having a harder time breathing and I believe she is nervous about the results.

I have been so busy between the pups, mom and work I have had little time to get online but I do take a peek when I can just not enough time to make comments.

Thanks for keeping us in your thoughts and prayers.

Daisy sent this picture to grandma and said "I love you"









Then Lilly sent this picture and said "I love you more"









These two little ones are always trying to out do each other loving on grandma.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am with you, Cindy. I am holding your hand.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cindy - I'm sure that Lilly and Daisy keep your spirits up. They're so cute. :wub::wub: Sending prayers to you and your mom. Hope she can be helped. :grouphug: I remember going through many seesaw rides with my mom's health.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Sending lots of prayers for good results for your mum Cindy :grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope your Mother is feeling better soon and so sorry it's all such a worry. You must be tired too. Your pics of the pups are beautiful, I'm sure they are helping her feel better.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Continuing to keep you and your mom in my thoughts.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Continuing good thoughts and prayers for your mom.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

The doctor called with the results and it is not cancer, TB or fungus. He is saying for now it is a recovery from the pneumonia. She is still struggling but we feel like we are in good hands. She needs to walk a small amount more than she is now and we see him next week.

My brother is in town and he is offering to stay with mom during the nationals so looks like I'll be coming.

Thanks everyone good thoughts and prayers always help.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

cyndrae said:


> The doctor called with the results and it is not cancer, TB or fungus. He is saying for now it is a recovery from the pneumonia. She is still struggling but we feel like we are in good hands. She needs to walk a small amount more than she is now and we see him next week.
> 
> My brother is in town and he is offering to stay with mom during the nationals so looks like I'll be coming.
> 
> Thanks everyone good thoughts and prayers always help.


Great news, Cindy. Hope your mom gets stronger and stronger and feels better. Have fun at Nationals.:chili:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

*Update on mom*

Mom is finally getting her spunk back.

She ended up with three hospital stays the last one being when we were in San Diego for the nationals. The last time she was turned over to the next level support ( Infectious Disease ). They put her on 6 weeks of IV antibiotics and I got to play nurse each day doing the IV. There was a traveling nurse that came by a couple of times a week to check on her. She had an abscess created by the pneumonia when it infiltrated the emphysema. We believe that part of her lung is not functioning.

She was able to go back to physical therapy and is very happy.
I believe it was a close call but God has more work for her here.

Thanks so much everyone for your prayers!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Cindy -- I'm sooooooooooooooo glad to hear that you Mom is finally out of the woods and improving. Is she still on the IV?

Thanks for updating us. As you know from my email today, I was still very concerned about your Mom and sending prayers daily.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cindy - so glad to hear your mom's doing better. :thumbsup:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Cindy, what wonderful news to hear of your mom's recovery so far! I will continue to keep her in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Cindy, I am so thrilled to hear how well your mom is recovering! What a wonderful update! I will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

♥♥♥


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Cindy -- I'm sooooooooooooooo glad to hear that you Mom is finally out of the woods and improving. Is she still on the IV?
> 
> Thanks for updating us. As you know from my email today, I was still very concerned about your Mom and sending prayers daily.


She was finished with the IV last week and although it really filled my schedule up going over there for 3 hours a day I miss it. She is still on oxygen but has a little tank and that is not stopping her from doing all the things she wants to do. I talk/text her several times a day and I will make sure to go over there to check on things a couple times a week.

She is on oral antibiotics for another month and is still coughing up stuff so we will keep an eye to make sure she is going in the right direction.

The power of prayer is awesome!!! 
SM is such a wonderful family.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

*update on Mom*

Tomorrow mom is going to have part of her lung removed. She has had 16 weeks of IV antibiotics but it has not gotten rid of the abscess that has taken over the top part of one lung. There is no action in that area so they are saying that she will not lose any function.

Please say a little prayer tomorrow for my mom. 









Lilly and Daisy insisted on getting a picture in. They don't like to be left out.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Cindy.. will certainly be saying prayers for your Mom. My hubby has COPD and he has had some new issues develop so I understand!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I'm sending lots of prayers your Mom's way tomorrow. I believe prayers from this wonderful SM family helped get my Mom thru a very risky surgery a few weeks ago.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Lifting up a prayer for you Mom.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Saying more prayers for your Mom tomorrow, and those are beautiful photos of her.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Wishing your mom all the best and a speedy recovery :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll certainly keep your mom in my prayers. My mom also had a similar surgery a while ago. She us 82 years old and us still going strong..


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praying that all goes well with the surgery.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Cindy, I'll be thinking and lifting up a prayer for your mom that the surgery goes smoothly without any complications. :Hugs:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Cindy, I will definitely keep you Mom in my prayers!! for an easy and quick recovery with no complications. She looks so sweet and pretty in the pics:wub:.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

God grant you peace Cindy as you accompany your mom on this journey---and many prayers for good surgical skill for her care & recovery! Please let us know how things go!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cindy - your mom's so beautiful. A wonderful smile. Love those pictures. I'm praying for successful surgery and recovery for her. Hope it goes as well as my MIL's lung surgery. She did great after it. Keep us posted.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Cindy, I can not tell you how often, over how many years I fell into fear...but my father, my aunt, my uncle just kept going. Twelve years of fear...and more years after that. I would like to give you some help to overcome this very scarey time in your life. But, Honey, it is just life. We all suffer this fear. It is the biggest part of really growing up. It is hard, but it is the time when we grow...when we become the adults and our parents become the children. Just know that you are not alone. Anytime you feel scared and would like to talk about you fear...I promise I will be there for you. I'm older and have been through the tunnel you are going through. Call me anytime.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone.
They took her in at 8:00 am and we should not hear from anyone till 1:00 ish. Lots of family and friends coming and going waiting with me.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I am so glad you have family to wait out the surgery.
How is your Mom? I have been thinking and praying for her all day.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Praying for your Mom, Cindy.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

God Bless Mom. 

We love you Cindy.

Deb and Gang


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

She's in my prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Cindy -- I've been praying for your Mom since you first let me know that she was going to have surgery.

I'm continuing to check for update here and on FB.

Please know that your Mom, you and the rest of the family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok she is out of surgery and in ICU. It was a very long day she went in at 8:00 and the Dr. came to us about 3:00 pm. They were able to get the abscess and the entire upper lobe of her lung. I guess the abscess was migrating to other parts and some of it was in her other lung but they were able to clean it out.

We saw her in ICU and she had a breathing tube -- that was so scary. Everyone told us she would have it but seeing is a different thing. I am home now they are keeping a close eye on her tonight. I'll go back down tomorrow. She should have the tube out and maybe she will be more awake. 

Thanks everyone for praying and caring so much. 
Means a lot!!
I can't wait for her to be back and running around.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

It's good to hear she's out of surgery, it is hard to see them like this but it gets better. At first she may say some things that don't make sense but that goes away, its from the anethestic. Sending more good thoughts for you all.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Mom is still in ICU tonight they will evaluate her tomorrow. They took the breathing tube out this morning so she can communicate better but she is in a whole lot of pain. I guess having someone cut into your body and take parts out leaves a person in a lot of pain. She is improving that is a good sign.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cindy - I'm glad that the surgery is over and she came out of it fine. Pain is expected but they should be able to do some pain management to help her. Talk to them about it. See the breathing tube freaked me out when my mom had open heart surgery and her throat was very sore when they took it out. Actually my mom wouldn't wake up out of surgery. Now that was scary. We were lovingly calling her name and then my ex-sister in law yelled at her and that woke her up. :blink::blink: Guess she needed tough love. Just a warning in case it happens to your mom. They can have ICU syndrome when they're older. Because it's 24/7 lights and action around them, it's very confusing. My mom who was sharp as a tack lost her mind until they took her to her own room. We had no idea anything like that existed but it's common in older patients. Good luck and keep us posted.:grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Continuing prayers for your mom. rayer:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Keeping you and your sweet mom in my prayers, Cindy. Hope the pain subsides and that she will be restored back to health soon.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Prayers continue for each of you. . . it can be a long road back so do take care of yourself so you can help your mom. Sending love & hugs too!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm glad she is making progress and hope the pain eases over the next few days. I remember when my mom had valve replacement - the pain was awful for several days post op.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Still praying for your Mom and you!!!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Cindy - I'm glad that the surgery is over and she came out of it fine. Pain is expected but they should be able to do some pain management to help her. Talk to them about it. See the breathing tube freaked me out when my mom had open heart surgery and her throat was very sore when they took it out. Actually my mom wouldn't wake up out of surgery. Now that was scary. We were lovingly calling her name and then my ex-sister in law yelled at her and that woke her up. :blink::blink: Guess she needed tough love. Just a warning in case it happens to your mom. 24/7 lThey can have ICU syndrome when they're older. Because it's ights and action around them, it's very confusing. My mom who was sharp as a tack lost her mind until they took her to her own room. We had no idea anything like that existed but it's common in older patients. Good luck and keep us posted.:grouphug:


 It is called Sundowning. It is very common in the elderly esp post op when they are being weaned off the pain meds. Happenned to my Mom too after her surgery. They can become disoriented, combative and delusional.The good news is it goes away when they straighten everything out.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Yesterday was a much better day. It started out badly as they had to remove some yuck from her lunges in the morning and that night was painful but the doctor came by and they changed the pain meds. Now she is flying high and is pretty funny. She is talking and they had her get out of bed sitting up. When the patient care lady came by to show us the "when they get out of the hospital and still need help" options (nursing homes). She started doing all the coughing and breathing exercises that they want her to do. Of course she could not even think about doing the exercises the day before because of the pain. But the doctor says she has to cough up the yuck to prevent pneumonia. She still has tubes and things coming out of her side.

I believe she will be removed from ICU today but will stay in the hospital for another week or so. My brother is down from Washington, I have three daughters and my aunt (mom's traveling partner) all helping out. We are having someone stay with her all the time. What a great family I have. Oh and I can't forget to mention my DH who is watching Daisy and Lilly for me. 

I just love SM and all the prayers and care we have for each other.
Thanks everyone!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Cindy - I am glad to hear that yesterday was better. It sounds like she is starting to feel a bit better and doing things, even as simple as sitting in a chair, will definitely help. I'm glad you have your family helping. Make sure you get rest as well so you're able to help your mom.

Hugs to you!

Maggie


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

*Mom is out of the hospital*

After 35 days in the hospital in and out of ICU Mom is home. :chili:










Started with a lung operation turned into additional heart issues and kidney issues. What an adventure! I can not believe all the meds she came home with and now she is on a heart friendly diet.

Her brother is down to stay with her for 2 weeks so I will have a break. 
Gees I could go on and on about our adventure but let's just say it was scary and probably not all together over but at least she is home in her comfy chair.

Thanks everyone for prays and good thoughts. I believe in the power of prayer.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:chili::chili: Oh how fantastic!!! :chili::chili:... what a beautiful smile!!! I'm THRILLED for you all!!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Praying for your mother to heal!!!! Pleaes keep us updated!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Good news for the Holidays!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy your mother is home!!We!re never too old to need our mom!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:wub:Good news, Cindy. That is such a pretty picture. Your mom must be tiny.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow that's wonderful news! and what a beautiful photo. I'm sure you had a rough time but I'm glad that's behind you and only good days ahead.


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Cindy all my love and thoughts go to you your family and mum .. May all the Angels watch over her xx


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

What good news and a beautiful picture of your mom and the fluffs. What a great present for the holidays!! :aktion033:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

What a wonderful photo!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cindy - that photo says it all. She's home, she's happy and she has a lap full of love to help keep her recovering. Such great news especially for the holidays:chili:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Aww  She looks so happy to be home with the fluffs  What awesome recovery therapy they are!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Cindy, just now catching up.....so very sorry your Mom has been in the hospital! She looks so good in the picture after all she has been through. I remember how it use to be with my Mom. You have been through a lot and I am so glad she is home and being around the babies will make her feel so much better. Also, being back in her own home will do wonders too!!!:chili:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

cyndrae said:


> After 35 days in the hospital in and out of ICU Mom is home. :chili:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cindy, that is awesome! That must have been a Whirlwind of 35 days. I'm so glad your mom is at home- where she should be . Thanks for the update! :hug:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm so glad she's home and doing better! I love the picture!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

